# wa-hoooooo



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm back on the road again, insured through Adrian Flux for £1100 including protected no claims and legal cover. No more Punto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

This is brilliant news mattb!!!!

You must come to the Gaydon meet and show off your car!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

hmmm, may just do that, when is it?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

mattb said:


> *hmmm, may just do that, when is it? *


See thread below:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12897


----------

